# Best Omega Speedmaster 'Homage'?



## Retronaut

I'm absolutely blown away Jack G's Omega Speedmaster on the sales forum but I can't see myself being in a position to commit that kind of cash to another watch until several other house projects etc are done and dusted.

Given the interesting suggestions the Rolex homage thread brought up - what 'affordable' (say sub Â£500) watches are out there that could be considered Speedmaster homage pieces?

(maybe post pic of the homage and one of the Speedie you think it resembles?):smoke:

(btw - bonus points awarded for anyone who can get a post in edge-ways before Kutusov arrives tooled up with the Alpha catalogue...) :tease:

:cheers:


----------



## Clum

Not sure if this can really be classed a homage (i.e. I don't think Seiko made it as a homage to the Omega Speedmaster) but it has a passing resemblance.

My Seiko 7a28-7049










And










But I think yours is a good question as I've always wanted to get a nice Speedmaster homage however most I've seen seem to have the bloody calendar dials instead of chrono dials


----------



## Defender

Retronaut said:


> I'm absolutely blown away Jack G's Omega Speedmaster on the sales forum but I can't see myself being in a position to commit that kind of cash to another watch until several other house projects etc are done and dusted.
> 
> Given the interesting suggestions the Rolex homage thread brought up - what 'affordable' (say sub Â£500) watches are out there that could be considered Speedmaster homage pieces?
> 
> (maybe post pic of the homage and one of the Speedie you think it resembles?):smoke:
> 
> (btw - bonus points awarded for anyone who can get a post in edge-ways before Kutusov arrives tooled up with the Alpha catalogue...) :tease:
> 
> :cheers:


As a self confessed Speedmaster fan, there aren't really any, the Seiko 7a28 is close and also back in the 80's there were several Citizen quartz chrono's that were similar.

Save up for the real thing in the long run is will be more satisfying to own?

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## DMP

+1 re the 7A38/7A28 series being a cost effective alternative to a Speedy. I'm a long time fan and owner of Speedy's (Mk II & IV), and bought my first 7A38 (specifically this -7029 version) back in 1983. Needless to say, I'm a big fan of both. Even if they didn't mean to, Seiko really built these beauties to last! The 7A38's are also horologically (is there such a word?) significant, being the worlds first analogue quartz chronographs.


----------



## Dick Browne

How about the Racing Chrono from Timex?










OK, it's nothing like really, but mine always has a Speedy feel when it's on my wrist and at Â£49 it was a Billy Bargain. Of course, my favourite Speedy homage is this one


----------



## Ricster

I'm not sure if this Citizen quartz Chronograph is still available, it was also nicknamed the Citizen 'Speedmaster' because it was so similar


----------



## Defender

Ricster said:


> I'm not sure if this Citizen quartz Chronograph is still available, it was also nicknamed the Citizen 'Speedmaster' because it was so similar


It's a bit closer than the Seiko as it has a 12 hour Chronograph rather than 60 minutes, I bought this a while back, one of Citizens Oxy range, not as visibly close as the example above due to the numerals rather than markers, but does have better lume?

Nogt sure if it's still available though?










Still not a proper Speedy though!

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Defender

Ok so seeing as we're on the subject of my all time favorite watch, here are my triplets, sorry not great pics a bit Q&D:-










1965 Cal 321, 'Ed White' no crown guard, on a later braclet, with a later 'Professional' dial. Had this one since May 1978, lots of 'love marks' on it and will not be restored, holds too many memories!

Next up:-










MKII Cal 861, unfortunatly with a polished case, other than that original as far as I can tell, a much more recent aquisision.

Finaly:-










1976 Cal 1045, 176-0016 with the grey 'sunburst' dial, on an Omega mesh, this one arrived before the MKII, it's in need of some TLC, so it's finaly going off to STS next month.

I have many other chrono's, but none come close.

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Kutusov

Not the speedy you want but...










(Photo stolen from Stan... sorry mate?... :blush2: )










Mind you that the Alpha is not a chronograph but a multifunction watch... still, it looks great!


----------



## Defender

Dick Browne said:


> How about the Racing Chrono from Timex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, it's nothing like really, but mine always has a Speedy feel when it's on my wrist and at Â£49 it was a Billy Bargain. Of course, my favourite Speedy homage is this one


Yes, not bad, hadn't thought of that one.

Nothing like the real thing though is there?

Best regards,

Ivon.


----------



## itsguy

I wouldn't exactly call it a 'homage' but this Seiko SBPP001 has more than a little Speedmaster DNA in the mix. It's only available as an import from Japan though. Image 'borrowed' shamelessly, ho hum.










I supposed you've considered the speedmaster 'reduced'? More affordable than the classic hand wound, and a touch smaller, but every inch the real thing and not too far over budget if you get lucky.


----------

